# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Kamera e Charlie Chaplinit në Ankand

## Nolird

Kamera filmike me te cilen Charlie Chaplin xhiroi kryeveprat e tij, ne mesin e te cilave edhe *The Gold Rush* dhe *The Kid* do te hidhet ne ankand, raportoi BBC.Kamera qe vlersohet se do te mund te arrije vleren mes 70,000 dhe 90,000 funtash, do te ofrohet ne ankandin e shtepise *Christie*'s me 25 korrik.Chaplin kete kamere te modelit Bell&Howell 2709, e bleu per nevojat e studios se tij ne Hollywood, ndersa ajo asokohe konsiderohej kamere klasike, pak para paraqitjes se kameres me ze, ne vitin 1930.Sidoqofte ajo per xhirimin e siglave dhe titrave u perdor deri ne vitet 50-ta.Cilindri dhe shkopi qe Chaplin i perdorte si rekuizita te personazhit te tij te preferuar, Endacakut, ne ankandin e vitit te kaluar ne Los Angeles u shiten per 77,000 funta.

----------

